# Best books of 2009?



## Claudiu (Dec 17, 2009)

What was your favorite book, or books even, that you read this year (didn't have to come out this year though). And why?

Mine was Amazon.com: 70 Great Christians: The Story of the Christian Church (9781871676808): Hanks Geoffrey: Books
because I was able to gain more insight on some really great Christian men and their simplicity, love of God, and dedication to service. 

Another was Amazon.com: 1984 (Signet Classics) (9780451524935): George Orwell, Erich Fromm: Books
awesome to see the 60+year old predictions of society

and I'm currently reading Amazon.com: The Godly Man's Picture (Puritan Paperbacks) (9780851515953): Thomas Watson: Books
which is very good (of course the Puritan Paperbacks always are).


----------



## Oecolampadius (Dec 17, 2009)

Amazon.com: Recovering the Reformed Confession (9781596381100): R Scott Clark: Books

Amazon.com: Beyond Culture Wars: Is America a Mission Field or Battlefield? (9780802408938): Michael Horton: Books

Amazon.com: The History and Character of Calvinism (9780195007435): J.T. McNeill: Books

RRC helped me to further understand what being Reformed means. Beyond Culture Wars helped me to reflect upon the church's role as it interacts with society and culture in general. Mcneill's account of the historical development of Calvinism impressed upon me my need for further study of historical theology.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Dec 17, 2009)

Some of my favorite reads this year...

Amazon.com: A Theological Guide to Calvin's Institutes: Essays and Analysis (Calvin 500) (9781596380912): David W. Hall: Books

Amazon.com: The Five Points of Calvinism: Defined, Defended, Documented (9780875528274): David N. Steele, Curtis C. Thomas, S. Lance Quinn: Books

Amazon.com: Reformed Doctrine of Predestination (9780875521121): Loraine Boettner: Books

Amazon.com: Chosen by God (9780842313353): R. C. Sproul: Books

Amazon.com: The Consequences of Ideas: Understanding the Concepts that Shaped Our World (9781581341720): R. C. Sproul: Books

Amazon.com: The Gospel as Taught by Calvin (9781848710306): R.C. Reed: Books

Amazon.com: Bondage of the Will, The (9780800753429): O. Johnston, Martin Luther, J. Packer: Books

Amazon.com: Postmillennialism: An Eschatology of Hope (9780875523897): Keith A. Mathison: Books

Amazon.com: Concise Theology: A Guide to Historic Christian Beliefs (9780842339605): J. I. Packer: Books

Amazon.com: The Thirty-nine Articles: Their Place and Use Today (9781573834131): J., I. Packer, R., T. Beckwith: Books

Amazon.com: Evangelism and the Sovereignty of God (Ivp Classics) (9780830834129): J. I. Packer: Books

Amazon.com: Basic Christianity (9780830833573): John R. W. Stott: Books

Amazon.com: The Cambridge Companion to Aquinas (Cambridge Companions to Philosophy) (9780521437691): Norman Kretzmann, Eleonore Stump: Books

Amazon.com: The Philosophy Of Aquinas (Westview Histories of Philosophy) (9780813365831): Robert Pasnau, Christopher Shields: Books

Amazon.com: The Cambridge Companion to Arabic Philosophy (Cambridge Companions to Philosophy) (9780521520690): Peter Adamson, Richard C. Taylor: Books

Amazon.com: A New Introduction to Bibliography (9781884718137): Philip Gaskell: Books


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 17, 2009)

Of new books released this year, I have to promote these:

RRC was probably first in line, but these two are extremely close seconds:





In Living Color: Images of Christ and the Means of Grace





The Gospel-Driven Life: Being Good News People in a Bad News World

And for primary literature resources, these are tops:





Reformed Confessions of the 16th and 17th Centuries in English Translation: 1523-1552 Edited by James Dennison





A Sketch of the Christian's Catechism, William Ames


----------



## SolaSaint (Dec 17, 2009)

Nathan, that's a very impressive list you posted. I'm sure you were blessed in reading them. How did you find Martin Luther's Bondage of the Will?


----------



## Ivan (Dec 17, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> In Living Color: Images of Christ and the Means of Grace



Wasn't this a TV program?

-----Added 12/17/2009 at 09:44:57 EST-----

Keep coming with the books...I want ideas.


----------



## Susanna (Dec 17, 2009)

Rutherford in Verse, by Faith Cook
Womanly Dominion, by Mark Chanski


----------



## Zenas (Dec 17, 2009)

Amazon.com: Oh, the Places You'll Go! (Classic Seuss) (0038332154085): Dr. Seuss: Books

Amazon.com: Where the Sidewalk Ends 30th Anniversary Edition: Poems and Drawings (9780060572341): Shel Silverstein: Books


----------



## Heidelberg1 (Dec 18, 2009)

I really enjoyed reading Joel Beeke's book on Adoption. 

Amazon.com: Heirs with Christ: The Puritans on Adoption (9781601780409): Joel R. Beeke, Dan Cruver: Books

The material was rich and satisfying to my soul. I enjoy reading Beeke.


----------



## Jon Peters (Dec 18, 2009)

Amazon.com: The Road (Movie Tie-in Edition 2009) (Vintage International) (9780307476302): Cormac McCarthy: Books


----------



## caddy (Dec 18, 2009)

cecat90 said:


> What was your favorite book, or books even, that you read this year (didn't have to come out this year though). And why?
> 
> and I'm currently reading Amazon.com: The Godly Man's Picture (Puritan Paperbacks) (9780851515953): Thomas Watson: Books
> which is very good (of course the Puritan Paperbacks always are).



Re-Reading this one now ! Good Stuff ...


----------



## Confessor (Dec 18, 2009)

_The Sensualistic Philosophy_ -- R.L. Dabney
_Faith and Rationality_ -- Alvin Plantinga and Nick Wolterstorff, eds.
_Philosophical Foundations for a Christian Worldview_ -- William Lane Craig and J.P. Moreland
_The Great Christian Doctrine of Original Sin Defended_ -- Jonathan Edwards
_Holy Scripture, the Ground and Pillar of the Faith, Volume I: A Biblical Defense of Sola Scriptura_ -- David T. King
_Theonomy in Christian Ethics_ -- Greg Bahnsen


----------



## carlgobelman (Dec 18, 2009)

Here are some of my favorites that I've read this year (and you can check out my Amazon reviews for each one).

Amazon.com: Christless Christianity: The Alternative Gospel of the American Church (9780801013188): Michael Horton: Books

Amazon.com: Created in God's Image (9780802808509): Anthony A. Hoekema: Books

Amazon.com: The Doctrines of Grace: Rediscovering the Evangelical Gospel (9781581342994): Philip Graham Ryken, James Montgomery Boice, R. C. Sproul: Books

Amazon.com: Promise of the Future (9780851517933): Cornelis P. Venema: Books


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Dec 18, 2009)

I think it would be a terrible shame if we missed Piper's "Finally Alive".


----------



## Sven (Dec 18, 2009)

Bavinck _Reformed Dogmatics, Vol. 1_
Calvin _Institutes_ (again)
R. Scott Clark, ed. _Covenant, Justification, and Pastoral Ministry_
Estelle, Fesko, Van Drunnen, eds. _The Law is Not of Faith_
T. H. L. Parker _The Doctrine of the Knowledge of God_
Bucer _Instruction in Christian Love_
Rehnman _Divine Discourse_
David Herbert Donald _Lincoln_ (apologies to all Confederates)
Usrula K Le Guin _The Farthest Shore_


----------



## Skyler (Dec 18, 2009)

Amazon.com: The Cost of Discipleship (9780684815008): Dietrich Bonhoeffer: Books

Haven't quite finished it, but aim to do so by the end of the year. 

It's the book I'd recommend to someone who equates Calvinism with easy believism.


----------



## Christusregnat (Dec 18, 2009)

Amazon.com: Tyndale's New Testament (9780300065800): Professor David Daniell, William Tyndale: Books

Beza, Concerning the Rights of the Magistrates 

Rutherford, Lex Rex

Rutherford, Free Disputation

Gillespie, Wholesome Severity 

Apostolic Fathers, Vol. 1

Some of the above writings are in audio format from Sermonsaudio (Wholesome Severity and Free Disputation are).

I have been blessed in learning more from the wisdom of the Apostolic Fathers and Reformed Fathers.

Cheers,


----------



## Beoga (Dec 18, 2009)

A Body of Practical Divinity by Thomas Watson

A great doctrinal book that was also very devotional (maybe because it was a series of sermons put into book form?). I walked away from this book thinking that I learned a lot and that "God is great!"

Institutes of the Christian Religion by John Calvin

I read this as part of the 500 year deal. There is a lot to take in, and I will need to reread sections many times throughout my life, but I was pleasantly surprised by how "easy a read" for a 500 year old big book this was.

The Brothers Karamazov by Fyodor Dostoevsky 

This quickly climbed the ladder as one of my favorite works of fiction. When I got done I wanted to read it again. I enjoyed the characters, the subjects discussed, and the writing style.

Brisingr by Christopher Paolini

May not be the best book series around, but I have enjoyed it so far.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 18, 2009)

My favorite was a re-read worth re-reading: 

Amazon.com: Institutes of the Christian Religion (9781598561685): John Calvin, Henry Beveridge: Books

Sometimes a classic is worth a ton of modern books.


----------



## Claudiu (Dec 23, 2009)

Thats quite a list you have there Nathan. You are a voracious reader!

-----Added 12/22/2009 at 11:20:17 EST-----

Thanks for all the responses. I will add some of these titles to my reading list for 2010.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 23, 2009)

I have read two book that have come out recently which I thought this thread was originally about. I would recommend everyone to read both of these two. 

Amazon.com: A Theological Guide to Calvin's Institutes: Essays and Analysis (Calvin 500) (9781596380912): David W. Hall: Books

Amazon.com: Marrow of Modern Divinity (9781845504793): Edward Fisher: Books


----------



## Claudiu (Dec 23, 2009)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I have read two book that have come out recently which I thought this thread was originally about. I would recommend everyone to read both of these two.
> 
> Amazon.com: A Theological Guide to Calvin's Institutes: Essays and Analysis (Calvin 500) (9781596380912): David W. Hall: Books
> 
> Amazon.com: Marrow of Modern Divinity (9781845504793): Edward Fisher: Books



I should of titled the thread: "Best books you read this year" or "Best books you read in 2009."
At the same time, it doesn't only have to be older books. New books work too. 
Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 23, 2009)

As far as good books to read I would recommend everyone read these first and foremost. 

The Atonement and Intercession of Jesus Christ :: Jesus Christ (Christology) :: Doctrine/Theology :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books and Resources for Christians

And print this one off here. 

On the atonement and intercession of ... - Google Books

Amazon.com: Promise of the Future (9780851517933): Cornelis P. Venema: Books


----------



## Claudiu (Dec 23, 2009)

This came out late last year. Has anyone read it? If so, how was it?

Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping - Systematic Theology Volume 1: Grounded in Holy Scripture and Understood in Light of the Church (Hardcover) by Douglas F. Kelly 9781845503864


----------



## Ne Oublie (Dec 23, 2009)

The Christ of the Covenants by O. Palmer Robertson

Reformed Dogmatics Vol 1. by Herman Bavinck

The Betrayal by Douglas Bond

God and Government Volumes 1-3, by Gary Demar

Institutes, by Calvin

Larger Catechism Commentary by J.G VOS

Commentary on The Heidelberg Catechism by Zacharias Ursinus


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Dec 24, 2009)

Amazon.com: 1 Timothy (Reformed Expository Commentary) (9781596380493): Philip Graham Ryken: Books


----------



## cih1355 (Dec 29, 2009)

_Tell the Truth _by Will Metzger. 

_Tactics_ by Greg Koukl. This book offers a method on how to deal with the objections that are raised against the Christian faith. 

_The Benefits of Providence _by James Spiegel. 

_The Love of Wisdom: A Christian Introduction to Philosophy _by Steve Cowan and James Spiegel.

_On Free Choice of the Will _by Augustine.


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 29, 2009)

caddy said:


> cecat90 said:
> 
> 
> > What was your favorite book, or books even, that you read this year (didn't have to come out this year though). And why?
> ...



I'm reading it now too (first time for me), and I think I'm in love.


----------



## jrdnoland (Dec 29, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Amazon.com: The Cost of Discipleship (9780684815008): Dietrich Bonhoeffer: Books
> 
> Haven't quite finished it, but aim to do so by the end of the year.
> 
> It's the book I'd recommend to someone who equates Calvinism with easy believism.



That was my favorite this year also, did you get the study guide that went along with it?

Also:

Hendricks Living by the Book - The art and science of reading the Bible.


----------



## MMasztal (Dec 29, 2009)

Ditto many of the above,plus:

_Tactics_ by Greg Koukl. A great book on dealing with unbelievers. 

_Why We're Not Emergent _ by DeYoung and Kluck. A good treatment of the, like, emergent dudes

_Jesus: Made in Americ_a by Stephen Nichols. Jesus has been undergoing an ongoing morphing in the US over the past 300 years, but not necessarily elsewhere.


----------

